# Lorenzo Licitra ha vinto X Factor 11



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)

E' *Lorenzo Licitra* il *vincitore *di *X Factor 2017*. Secondi i Maneskin.

Video del suo inedito "In the name of love" al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Bravissimo ma per il percorso fatto meritavano i maneskin.. licitra tempo 1 anno e sparirà come tutti i vincitori di talent.
avevo scommeso sui maneskin 12 euro quando erano quotati a 50, non so piun trattenendo le bestemmie


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Finalmente una canzone che non parla di amo.. ah no, ho sbagliato artista


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Questo cantante ha una grande voce ma nessuna presenza scenica e nemmeno una personalità spiccata..è anche un bel ragazzo quindi qualche apparizione qua e là la farà ma è destinato a sparire come il 99% di quelli che vanno nei talent (perché di talent ne hanno assai poco)..

Peccato per una volta avrebbe potuto vincere qualcosa di diverso invece il "bravo ragazzo" la porta sempre a casa qui...

La cosa buffa è che sto programma si chiama X-Factor perché raccontano che loro cercano qualcuno con quel fattore in più...e poi vince sempre la solita minestra


----------



## Gekyn (15 Dicembre 2017)

La scelta L ha fatta il pubblico?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2017)

Sarà presente a L'anno che verrà su Rai 1 il 31 dicembre. Topic qui Capodanno 2018: i programmi tv per festeggiare il nuovo anno


----------

